# Help with a sick hen



## rrussell250 (Feb 10, 2013)

Hello all, one of my hens is very sick. She doesn't want to move at all, I'm not sure she will last the night. 
She is a buff Orpington about a year old, she has never laid eggs but has always been very healthy and active. 
I only have one other hen and she is fine and has been laying for a while now. They are kept in an enclosed coop at night and I let them out to range the yard during the day. Nothing has changed as far as food or water or anything that I can think of. I have felt her belly but I don't feel anything. Her poop is almost clear with a little white and green in it. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

She should have been laying already at almost a year old. Usually by 6 months for that breed. The green in her poop normally indicates infection going on. Sometimes when they are young and egg bound, it is hard to tell. They don't always have that classic waddle and you can't always feel it either. My RIR Chloe did this at about 13 months old. I did a warm bath for her, the heating pad, and massaged her belly gently. I also lubricated her vent. She had an egg that apparently never made its way down all the way and it was making her sick. When I did the massage, I started up high on her belly and worked my way down to her vent. Not sure what anyone else's take on this is going to be because you don't want to risk shattering an egg inside either. I also, sorry Chloe, had to insert a well lubed finger. Between that and the belly rub, a bunch of nasty green poop & goo came out. I also gave her the save-a-chick packet that mixes in water. Between the 2, it perked her up immediately. Her first food I gave her was yogurt after that. She down hatched the water and the yogurt. If you can't get your hands on save-a-chick, gatorade or pedialyte will help too.


----------



## rrussell250 (Feb 10, 2013)

Thanks a bunch ill try anything at this point.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

I'm just thinking the egg thing because she hasn't laid any yet. I hope this helps her. Poor girl. =(


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Good advice 7. I'd go with that.


----------



## rrussell250 (Feb 10, 2013)

Well she made through the night. 

Still no egg but she looks more alert so I'm hoping that whatever it is will pass today. 
I really appreciate the advice. Thank you


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Glad to hear she is doing better. One thought on the eggs though, if you free range she is most likely laying the egg somewhere while ranging. I have had hens that never got the hang of using nexting boxes and I will occasionaly come across a pile of 20 or so eggs hidden somewhere.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

How's our girl doing? All still okay?


----------



## rrussell250 (Feb 10, 2013)

Sadly no she just didn't make it, despite e Rey effort I could think of.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

I'm so sorry. =(


----------

